# Fluorocarbon



## shamoo (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm finally giving in and trying Berkley 100% Fluoro(15lb) for pitching. I have to see for myself if this is the reason I keep getting my butt kicked besides fishing from the back of the boat.


----------



## Zum (Aug 30, 2009)

Not to steal the thread but I'm interested in knowing if anybody is using a heavier flurocarbon for pickeral/pike,musky fishing....no steel leader.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 30, 2009)

I loaded two spinning reels with floro - one in 6 or8 pounds and one in 12. 

I really like the 6/8 lb, casts well/far, catches fish, is hard to break. 

The 12, well, I don't like it. Used it today and it kept spinning off the reel to fast and limiting cast distance.

It does seem like it would be great for pike without a leader. But I haven't tried it.

Might respool with 6/8 on the reel. Just really don't like the 12 lb line (Cabela's brand - if that matters)


----------



## RStewart (Aug 30, 2009)

i use 17 lb bass pro xps flouro on everything. i love it.


----------



## ilinimud (Aug 31, 2009)

Flouro is the best thing since sliced bread! Gotta have it, there is no way i could ever go back to mono...thanks to Russ! :lol: Interested to see what you think of the Berkley, i havent tried it. Almost broke down and bought some Sunline Sniper FC. 29 bucks for 200 yards talked me out of it though. I am with the Vicious right now, and i really like it. I am going to try the Seaugar Red Label when i need to re-spool, but i dont want to rip off what i have to try it.

I dont use a spinning reel for anything, but i imagine it would kinda suck for that. I think someone has made some just for spinning gear, but you know how that goes.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 31, 2009)

Zum said:


> Not to steal the thread but I'm interested in knowing if anybody is using a heavier flurocarbon for pickeral/pike,musky fishing....no steel leader.




Alot of musky guys are now using heavy(80# +) floro leaders for musky leaders instead of wire. I personally use, from what i've researched, one of the best pre-made leaders you can buy. They are made out of 130# Seaguar Floro. They offer 100, 130, and 150# test line.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 31, 2009)

shamoo - don't base your thoughts of fluoro on Berkley... some people like it, but I for one HATE it! I like the Seaguar Red Label for the price ($12), abrasion resistance, knot strength and the diameter. 15# line that I throw is like throwing out 10-12# mono... and it sinks fast. I use 15# for everthing I do except for topwater


----------



## slim357 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive used trilene products practically my whole life, Ive tried tons of other brands but keep finding my way back to the xt, I haven't tried the fluoro yet, so id like to know what you think when you get the chance to give it a try.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 31, 2009)

whats the difference between flouro and mono?


----------



## russ010 (Aug 31, 2009)

fluoro is supposedly more "invisible" underwater, and people thinks it makes a difference. I personally don't believe this, but to each thier own.

It's also a smaller diameter than mono, so a 15# diameter, it basically equivalent to that of 12# mono... so you can throw a higher weighted line and not lose the diameter.

Fluoro also is heavier, so it will sink faster - good if you are a texas rig fisher and want to keep your baits on the bottom... I use a lighter jig weight than most people too - so a 1/4oz that people throw with mono, is almost the same as me throwing a 3/16oz with 15# mono... and it does fall a little slower.

Next is crankbait fishing... if your lure says it will dive 9-12', that's pretty much based on 10# mono line. I don't throw line that small, and if you throw that lure on 12# mono, it will run pretty much 9'. I throw that same lure on a 15# fluoro and I actually achieve 12' with a good Medium action rod and a looong cast. You can pretty much figure 6"-1' more depth when running on fluoro. So that same 9-12' depth crankbait will run closer to 10-13' on a 10# fluoro line.

It's more abrasion resistent than mono (in some instances) and the knot strength is sometimes better, but that depends on the brand that you are using.


----------



## ilinimud (Sep 1, 2009)

IMO Flouro is far more sensitive than Mono also. Some people may not agree, but i think it helps transmit virbations better.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 1, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> IMO Flouro is far more sensitive than Mono also. Some people may not agree, but i think it helps transmit virbations better.



that was the other reason I was trying to come up with when I wrote the other post... good job ili


----------

